
Useless Etherium Token - quickthrower2
https://uetoken.com
======
quickthrower2
Posting this quasi-satire as it's interesting reflection on the state of ICOs.
I also wonder what laws this breaks? Since you are gifting this person money
it's not a security. But there is a randon bonus so would they need a gaming
licence? But the tokens are worthless so maybe not?

------
jonssons
my hero! 91k of free monies (minus operation costs)

